# Time delay between sperm sample and insemination



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi
I had IUI on Friday but was forgotten about by my clinic and as such was 1.5hours later then my appointment time. This means that there was a 3.5hour time delay between the sperm sample being given and insemination.
I was angry and gave them what for, they said that it didnt matter as the washed sperm was held at body temperature and it was only the time between the sample being given and it being washed that mattered. But they would say that wouldnt they! Does anyone know if what they are saying is correct? If the delay would have much impact? If this cycle doesnt work and they are partly at fault I would like to have some recourse as we are paying privately for treatment.
Thanks
Ba
x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

our basting was always at least 3 hrs after the sample was given..dh had to go in, come home and then i'd go back later. i never really thought about it but in hindsight pehaps it could be why my IUI's didnt work 

kj x


----------



## Tripitaka (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi Ba.

I'm busy working away at the mo but this notification popped up on my email so I thought I'd drop by and give you a quick response, which I hope will give you some reassurance of sorts, and which I hope you will take in the way it's intended (you'll see what I mean as you read on!)...

Firstly, I totally understand you getting upset at being forgotten about for so long, esp going private! Where's the bloomin' service there eh?? Grrr. I'd have been so mad with them too, despite what I'm about to tell you (this of course being written in a calm and considered manner rather than as one who just had to wait 3.5 hours for basting ).

I have some experience in this matter by way of the work I have done within the pig industry... _You see what I mean now? Not at all saying anything about you and pigs so please don't be_    _but just that there are some parallels between the IUI process we subject ourselves to and the whole AI (artifical insemination) thing in piggywigs. _  

So, when semen is prepared for insemination it is washed, graded and then suspended in solution which is then all held at body temp until used. With piggywigs AI can take place yonks after the semen sample is collected, the key thing being that it remains at not too hot or not too cold temps... pretty much as your clinic told you about yours. In the animal breeding world AI is very often used and semen can travel the world round before it is used... tho they do put specific preservatives and nutrients in the solution to keep the swimmers happy on their travels.

Given what I presume to be the protocal at your clinic, I would say that whether properly prepared semen sits in a sample pot at the right temperature for a few hours, or in you for the same length of time there should be very little difference in impact on the swimmers.

The key thing to my mind is that the semen was indeed properly prepared and stored, in which case I don't think the extra wait will have been an issue. One thing I would do if I were you is to check on the exact protocol used at your clinic. I'd wanna be sure they do actually prep and store the semen sample properly. I don't see that they can refuse to give you a copy of the lab protocol or SOP (standard operating procedure) for your treatment. I'd maybe not regale the story of being made to wait so long to whoever you ask so they don't get suspicious of your super-sleuthing and maybe try to hide summat?? I'm probs just paranoid tho. ). Maybe approach it as an 'out of interest' thing, or tell them someone was asking you about your treatment and you didn't know the answer... 

Has any of this helped? I hope so, esp cos it won't help much if you're fretting over it all.  Let me know how you get on with everything. Fingers crossed it works and you'll have worried for nothing.

 
T x


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Tripitaka - I posted a thank you on another thread but havent seen you for a while so wanted to say - thanks so much for your reply. It has helped to calm me and make me ever so slightly less neurotic!
Ba
x


----------



## Tripitaka (Aug 3, 2007)

No worries.  Did you get any other info from the clinic to help put your mind at ease too?  I just replied on the other thread too - sorry for bein away so long - no time these days. Everythings nuts as ever!    Might have to abadon hopes of my big catch up with everyone message and just leap back into the mire.  

Hope you're having a more relaxed evening.

T x


----------



## katedoll (Jun 3, 2007)

Dear Keemjay
Just noted your are meeting your new DD on Friday - oh how are you going to get any sleep over the next two nights.  Good luck hun and wishing you much happiness.

katedoll


----------

